# JB



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

JB, I was reading on the other forum you recently started IBSacol. Hold off on that really. Don't do or add anything different to the mix until your done with the program.Its important to do and try one thing at a time for many reasons. After your done with the HT then look trying something new .Also this is really up to you but just a suggestion for you that I believe will help in the long run to figure things out.let me know what you think on this?


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

EricI was taking Ibsacol prior to starting the tapes and also have taken Lomotil for a long time as and when needed.I found that the Ibsacol helped with the D being less frequent and less violent.Are you saying that by taking too many med's it becomes difficult to know what is helping and what isn't? which would make sense.I did stop the Ibsacol for 2 days about 2 weeks ago just to see what would happen and had nasty D back again so went back to Ibsa' and now ok.For the record I take 6 caps of Ibsa' per dayLomtil when needed about 2-3 per day and Spasmonal Forte 1 per day (anti spasmodic)Regards


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Here is what Mike says about meds, and also about reintroducing foods; Hope this is helpful







~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Taking Medications ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Take your meds, they will not interfere with the process. The meds make you feel better, that reduces the energy levels you expend on dealing with them, in turn that energy goes towards helping the process.The program works along side meds or stand alone, no point in suffering more than you have to.Mike ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Reintroduction of "Forbidden" Foods~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~The reintroduction of 'forbidden foods' is not uncommon. I would suggest IBS Program users are well into the program before starting reintroduction. And of course in moderation. Best RegardsMike~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jb, got it. This is just with OTC items, not prescription drugs that needs to be clear. Since you started before no problem then."Are you saying that by taking too many med's it becomes difficult to know what is helping and what isn't? which would make sense."Yes, this is what I am saying, but again just with OTCs.


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

EricMany thanks for that I am now with it.Well as much as I normally am.It's a nice sunny evening here in good old blighty.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Good JB, I am glad you understand why I said that. Also the same with foods and manipulating them.Glad its nice there and enjoy your evening.


----------

